# Other Pets > Horses >  Got some Iowa riding pictures! LOTS of pictures

## SlitherinSisters

I went out for an evening ride last night, it was still 85 degrees, but at least the sun wasn't beating down on us! This is what I ride in all the time. 

Waiting for me to put on her gear, she's 25 years old now


Creepy old house 












Right smack dab in the middle you can see the house/farm we rode from. 






Some sort of test crop hidden away down here




I love this part, so pretty!


Turned around to enjoy the foxtails 


On our way back


All done, and still dripping sweat!


And for my herp friends  :Smile:  He hopped into my leg when I was putting the tack away, scared the crap out of me!


The little farm kitty enjoyed him 


Annnd then he tapped him and ran off to play with things that weren't there


(playing with things that aren't there)





And not that these are good videos, I took them for me mostly. I realized I may not have many more years to ride her so I took a few videos. 

Short video of some trail, she is very speedy, there is nothing slow about her life.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

And this one makes me laugh. I finally let her have her way and asked her to lope. We came up on a "pot hole" and I had her slow down and move over, she saw the hole and snorted at it. I'm not sure what I said, something like "yeah that's the hole I was talking about!"

----------


## Alexandra V

Hahaha too cute! You're lucky to have such a lovely horse and such a lovely bond!

----------

